# Employer Sponsored Visa (856)



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

How long does it take for Employer Sponsored Visa to be granted?
Rules state that the job position should be available to 3 years, what if employee want to switch his job from the one that was used in the visa application


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Rackspace:
1. Sometimes within a few weeks, it mainly depends on when all of the docs are received (PCCs take the longest time).
2. Switch jobs within a company should be OK, i.e. from Software Engineer to Manager of Software Engineer. What would definitely be No is: change jobs to another company. Also I think they mean the job should have existed for at least (3) yrs. So they shouldn't have created a job title then and there that only exists as long you're in it. 



rackspace said:


> How long does it take for Employer Sponsored Visa to be granted?
> Rules state that the job position should be available to 3 years, what if employee want to switch his job from the one that was used in the visa application


----------



## Brzimm (Feb 25, 2011)

*employer sponsored visa - partner*

Hi all,

I have a job offer in australia and I will go there on an employer sponsored visa (I have not apply for yet). Of course I would love my partner to join me and to get the chance to apply for a job in australia as well. Is there an opportunity to include a partner in this visa category? How would it work and what are the conditions. 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Brzimm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a job offer in australia and I will go there on an employer sponsored visa (I have not apply for yet). Of course I would love my partner to join me and to get the chance to apply for a job in australia as well. Is there an opportunity to include a partner in this visa category? How would it work and what are the conditions.
> 
> Thanks for your advice


This link: Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856) answers your question. That said, the 856 is for those people who are already onshore in Australia. Are you sure it is the 856 you are looking for???


----------



## Brzimm (Feb 25, 2011)

*employer sponsored visa*

Hi,

thanks for your quick response. Guess you are right. Probably my employer would go for a 457 visa. 
I just wanted to know what kind of criteria my partner/ our relationship has to fulfil as we are not married. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Brzimm said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your quick response. Guess you are right. Probably my employer would go for a 457 visa.
> I just wanted to know what kind of criteria my partner/ our relationship has to fulfil as we are not married.
> ...


you need to be able to prove you have lived together for twelve months  Have you got joint bank statements or any other docs with your names on Im sure that statement with your partners name and address and statement with your name and same address would do but you would need to check its called a defacto relationship you will find requirments on the immi.gov.au website 
HTH


----------



## luca.321 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have a quick question for you.
Is the employer obliged to have a minimum of Australian employees?

I am working for an consultancy company now and they could be interested to sponsor me as PR. The fact is that we are in 2, me and the owner/employer

However he has hired a lot of people in the past.

I didn`t find anything on DIAC website about that.

Thank you to all.


----------

